# Congrats SherpaK!



## MichaelJ (Nov 9, 2003)

Today, on the summit of Sandwich Dome, under a clear blue sky with wind chills approaching zero, a cast of many paid witness as SherpaKroto tagged his 100th summit of the New England Hundred Highest.

We popped bubbly, shared a wonderful cake (thanks for hiking that up!), and squeezed in some photos between wind gusts (I don't have any, we'll have to rely on others' cameras). A good time was had by all on a great hiking day, and huge congratulations to SherpaK on his achievement!
 :beer:


----------



## pedxing (Nov 9, 2003)

Very Kewl!


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2003)

Congratulations SherpaKroto! Nice job. I'll be lucky just to tag all 48 NH's 4K's some day.


----------



## SilentCal (Nov 11, 2003)

Super Job Sherpa!   I find myself inching towards the same goal.    Just how long did it take?


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't think Sherpa post here but he is a regular contributor on the AMC's boards if you want an anwer to your question on how long it took.

He has hiked for decades but for much of that time did his favorites.  he grew up in Berlin, NH but lives in Mass now.  I've hiked with him a few times, in fact the joke seems to be he has hiked with or will hike with everyone on the AMC & VFTT board.  He'll hike with anyone.

Greg, maybe you can run a hike with Sherpa K contest, better hurry though or everyone will have done it already.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2003)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> I don't think Sherpa post here but he is a regular contributor on the AMC's boards if you want an anwer to your question on how long it took.
> 
> He has hiked for decades but for much of that time did his favorites.  he grew up in Berlin, NH but lives in Mass now.  I've hiked with him a few times, in fact the joke seems to be he has hiked with or will hike with everyone on the AMC & VFTT board.  He'll hike with anyone.
> 
> Greg, maybe you can run a hike with Sherpa K contest, better hurry though or everyone will have done it already.


Ha.

He does post here from time to time Just not in a while:

*SherpaKroto's Profile*

Send him on over! We'll hike with him too...


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 12, 2003)

Mea Culpa...

Silent Cal,  in that case, use the fuction available & drop him an Email  (in fact I sent him one a few minutes ago.)  I'll be surprised if he does not answer it.  He is one of the friendliest hikers I know & overall they are a friendly group.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 12, 2003)

Maybe that should be the next patch ... "I've hiked with SherpaK"


----------



## SherpaKroto (Dec 13, 2003)

*13,258 days!!!*

Well! Thanks all! Anyway, to answer SilentCal's question (we've met, but have never hiked together), it took 13,258 days from the first to the last! I first climbed Mt Washington on 7/23/1967 with my uncle Eddie. As Mike says, I kept climbing the Northern Presis, Mahoosucs, and Carter's for years before branching out. I again climbed Old Speck (actually my first 4K, but I didn't remember the date, sometime in 1966) in 1999, and figured it was time to get back on the list, never thinking I'd seriously try the NE67, never mind the NE100. I seriously refocused on the list starting on 7/3/2000 with Moriah and finished the last 81 since then, a span of 1224 days.

What's next? I'm working on the Winter 67 (who knows - maybe the 100), ADK46 (and Northeast 111). Hopefully, I'll get out west to do Shasta (ok, attempt!) this June/July, and I've got my sights set for Rainieir for my 50th Birthday in 2005. I also got dragged on a little section hike on the LT with Michelle (thruhiker) and Post'rBoy (AT New England thruhiker, and then some!), which was one of the best trips I've ever done. I love it all out there!

So, like others have said, I love to hike with new people, and have hiked with probably 50-60 folks from the various boards. I guess, you can never have enough friends! So, drop me a line if you fell like a hike. I hike rain, snow or shine!


----------



## SilentCal (Dec 14, 2003)

Had the pleasure of meeting SherpaK at the Flags get-together two years ago and we chatted about hikes that we had done.   Hats off to you for your acheivement


----------



## Frodo (Dec 15, 2003)

I am also one of the many who have had the pleasure with hiking with Sherpa K (We climbed Washington in winter 2 years ago). I like the patch idea, but I can also visualize the "I've hiked with Sherpa K" bumper stickers...


----------

